

New web-based editor for creating adaptive sites that work on any mobile device - dbarefoot
http://www.mobify.com/studio?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=studio%2Bpage

======
sherrett
I'm trying this out right now and it's pretty slick to get started fast. Will
see how well it scales but the UI is really good.

